
Show HN: Million Dollar App – Games, Camera, Action - mchannon
http://www.milliondollarapp.com
======
argentum1990
So is this like the Million Dollar Homepage?

~~~
mchannon
It does a lot more than just a webpage. It's a full app, it has games, and it
allows for content moderation.

~~~
gitgud
But the idea is directly from the million dollar homepage, right? It's a cool
idea, but you should explain it a bit better, I know what the million dollar
home page is and this still confuses me.

~~~
mchannon
Thanks for the suggestion. Can you offer any specific recommendations? I never
thought this idea would be as confusing as it is.

